# preffered gas grades



## 302nut (Mar 9, 2011)

is the 89octane midgrade gas best to use on my 96 Max 3.0V6?? is it better an 87 octane??

302nut


----------



## ieathondas (Mar 12, 2009)

any pump gas should work fine, the higher the octane the slower the burn, i believe. when advancing timing you usually want to use a high octane premium.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For the 96 Maxima, Nissan specs unleaded fuel with an octane rating of a least 87 AKI (Anti-Knock Index) number (research octane number 91). Most VQ engines run better on premium. The timing is non-adjustable on the VQ, but the ECM can retard the ignition timing based on knock sensor input if the engine starts to "ping." This will obviously affect performance. If standard grade fuel gives you similar performance as the mid or premium grades, go with the standard grade fuel.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I had a '99 Max a while back...gas mileage suffered when I used anything less than Premium.

As SMJ pointed out, the ECM can retard the timing and that would make the engine run more 'rich'...essentially wasting gas.

Take that how you want to but in the end paying the extra $3.00 at the pump gave me better performance/mpg.


----------



## 302nut (Mar 9, 2011)

my in-town milage suks on my max. it dont cost me much to fuel up at all but i dont fill it up all the way in town bc I dont need that much. its either i start running 89octane midgrade or i invest in some other things that will help it run better.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Keep maintenance as priority. Also, only in-town driving (stop and go) is the worst for many cars.


----------

